# For Sale Classic 1974 BMW 2002 Touring



## smsports (Apr 26, 2012)

From the Netherlands
Pristine condition. 
Fjord Blue with original blue vinyl interior. 
98,000 km
Matching numbers
Additional photos and information including price, furnished upon request.

Please contact Roberto - 978-835-1691
Email: [email protected]


----------

